# Gas Fireplace Direct Vent Needs to go Downward



## condor (Nov 26, 2014)

Has anyone ever direct vented a gas fireplace down through the floor and then out through the basement wall?  If this is not possible can a fan be used to accomplish this capability.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 27, 2014)

condor said:


> Has anyone ever direct vented a gas fireplace down through the floor and then out through the basement wall?  If this is not possible can a fan be used to accomplish this capability.



 I doubt it. One of the advantages of a gas burning unit is the capacity for getting heat in a power outage since it will still draft.
That won't happen in a venting configuration that runs downward. While a power vent MIGHT work, I don't think it's advisable.
No units that I know of are even TESTED to vent like you want.


----------



## dirtd0g (Nov 27, 2014)

I am interested in why you would need to do this. Is there a reason you can't just go out the wall of the floor the unit is on?


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 1, 2014)

Ive installed powervented DV fireplaces in the past.  For long horizontal runs.  I wasn't looking for a "down" vent.  But google "Powervented direct vent fireplace"  If you need help, I can dig further.  Also, Empire makes a PVC vented fireplace called a Mantis.  Not a really pretty thing but its a fireplace, super high efficiency and can be vented down and out.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 1, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> Ive installed powervented DV fireplaces in the past.  For long horizontal runs.  I wasn't looking for a "down" vent.  But google "Powervented direct vent fireplace"  If you need help, I can dig further.  Also, Empire makes a PVC vented fireplace called a Mantis.  Not a really pretty thing but its a fireplace, super high efficiency and can be vented down and out.



yes, the Mantis
super efficient and a great heater.
has 2 motors/fans running all the time so its not super quiet is the only problem


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Dec 2, 2014)

Most of the major gas fireplace brands approve many of their units with power vents.  It is perfectly acceptable in most situations to vent downwards, use many elbows, and even vent over 100 feet horizontally. 

Look in the installation manual of a fireplace that is approved for a power vent and there is usually a chart that tells you what you can do and what the limitations are:

Example Power vent installation manual


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess the Condor flew off!


----------

